# het nakende eind



## cyaxares_died

Ik heb een problema met de volgende zin : "Geerts beweerte dat het einde van de westerse beschaving nakend was." Mijn woordenboek legt uit dat "nakend" "zonder kleuren" betekend. Ik denk dat ik uit het zinsverband kan begrijpen dat "nakend" wil zeggen, dat het "naderd", maar waarom "nakend"? (Misschien is dit een vraag die ik naar het forum over taalgeschiedenis zou sturen.)

(En toen iemand mijn Nederlands in mijn bericht zou kunnen verbeteren was ik heel blij; ik hoop dat julli me althans begrijpen.)


----------



## Suehil

'Naken' betekent hetzelfde als 'naderen' of 'naderbijkomen', dus je hebt de betekenis goed geraden.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


cyaxares_died said:


> Mijn woordenboek legt uit dat "nakend" "zonder kleuren" betekend.


Ik ben een beetje in de war nu. Bedoel je "naakt' (=zonder kl*e*ren)?



> Ik denk dat ik uit het zinsverband kan begrijpen dat "nakend" wil zeggen, dat het "naderd", maar waarom "nakend"?


_Naken_, _genaken_ (naderen) is m.i. niet verwant aan _naakt_ (zonder kleren).

Laat mij beginnen met het Nederlandse woordje _na_. Dit woord is verwant met o.a. OE _neah_, ModEng _nigh_ en het heeft twee betekenissen: volgend op en nabij (zo is _naast_ oorspronkelijk de superlatief van _na_!).
De oorspronkelijke vorm is *nah-, en die eind h-, uitgesproken als /x/, is veranderend in /k/ omwille van de -en.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## cyaxares_died

Hier is het woordenboek dat ik gebruik : http://www.uitmuntend.de/woordenboek/nakend/

Misschien is er dus een fout in het woordenboek?



"Laat mij beginnen met het Nederlandse woordje _na_. Dit woord is verwant met o.a. OE _neah_, ModEng _nigh_ en het heeft twee betekenissen: volgend op en nabij (zo is _naast_ oorspronkelijk de superlatief van _na_!).
De oorspronkelijke vorm is *nah-, en die eind h-, uitgesproken als /x/, is veranderend in /k/ omwille van de -en."

Wat zijn andere voorbeelden voor woorden in die het "h" een "k" werd?


----------



## Pantalaimon

Mijn van Dale geeft 'nakend' als volkstaal voor 'naakt', dus er zit geen fout in jouw woordenboek, alleen mist er misschien het werkwoord 'naken'.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Dank je wel. Worden die twee woorden verschillend uitgesproken (ik denk aan de kwaliteit van het "a") of zijn zij volslagen homonym?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Pantalaimon said:


> Mijn van Dale geeft 'nakend' als volkstaal voor 'naakt', dus er zit geen fout in jouw woordenboek, alleen mist er misschien het werkwoord 'naken'.


Ondertussen heb ik het ook gevonden, bijvoorbeeld hier. Nog nooit gezien of gehoord, dus andermaal iets bijgeleerd.
Maar het doet eigenlijk geen afbreuk aan de uitleg in het vorige bericht in verband met 'nakend' (naderend).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Suehil

Ik heb het wel vaker gehoord met de betekenis 'bloot' - weliswaar op een schertsende manier - in de buurt van Utrecht.

En nee, er is geen verschil in uitspraak tussen de twee betekenissen.


----------



## Zinonas

> Ik heb een problema met de volgende zin : "Geerts beweerte dat het einde van de westerse beschaving nakend was." Mijn woordenboek legt uit dat "nakend" "zonder kleuren" betekend. Ik denk dat ik uit het zinsverband kan begrijpen dat "nakend" wil zeggen, dat het "naderd", maar waarom "nakend"? (Misschien is dit een vraag die ik naar het forum over taalgeschiedenis zou sturen.)
> (En toen iemand mijn Nederlands in mijn bericht zou kunnen verbeteren was ik heel blij; ik hoop dat julli me althans begrijpen.)



Hallo, ik ga in op je verzoek om te tekst te verbeteren:

Edit: Ik heb een probleem met de volgende zin: 'Geerts beweert / beweerde dat het einde van de wereld nakend was'. Mijn woordenboek legt uit dat "nakend" "zonder kleren" betekent.  Ik denk dat ik uit het zinsverband kan begrijpen dat "nakend" wil zeggen, dat het "nadert", maar waarom "nakend"? (Misschien is dit een vraag die ik beter naar het forum over taalgeschiedenis zou sturen.)

(En als iemand mijn Nederlands in mijn bericht zou kunnen verbeteren zou ik heel blij zijn; ik hoop althans dat jullie me begrijpen.)

De uitleg over naken (= naderen) klopt. De uitdrukking "het einde is nakend" is een beetje plechtig/verouderd, maar wel correct.

"Nakend" met de betekenis "zonder kleren" is zeker geen Standaardnederlands, maar je hoort het wel in NL in informele taal.
Noot: de derde pers. enkelv. van de indicatief heeft een -t als uitgang, nooit een -d.

m.v.g.
Zinonas


----------



## Lopes

Frank06 said:


> Ondertussen heb ik het ook gevonden, bijvoorbeeld hier. Nog nooit gezien of gehoord, dus andermaal iets bijgeleerd.
> Maar het doet eigenlijk geen afbreuk aan de uitleg in het vorige bericht in verband met 'nakend' (naderend).



Ik ken 'nakend' in die betekenis enkel van ieders jeugdidool de Gluurbuur D), verder heb ik het ook nog nooit gehoord.


----------

